# Do You Have to Register a Country/Farm Name?



## jlgoinggreen

Hi,
My husband, children and I are brainstorming names for our farm. We are just starting out and are not really going to start selling anything for a while, but we do want to eventually (and hopefully sooner than later) start selling things produced from and/or in our farm. We want to start blogging and getting our name out there. You know, preparing the road and getting a client base type of thing going.

My questions are....Once you have a name, do you have to register it? How would I find out if someone already has the name we have chosen (I know not everyone is online)? Any other advice on names I have not thought of would be appreciated.


----------



## ErinP

If you will be selling that something that will require you to collect sales tax, it will be registered when you sign up for your sales tax ID. 
Beyond that, I don't think it matters much... :shrug:


----------



## jlgoinggreen

ErinP said:


> If you will be selling that something that will require you to collect sales tax, it will be registered when you sing up for your sales tax ID.
> Beyond that, I don't think it matters much... :shrug:


Thank you. Good to know.

Now for the stupid question.....What requires tax? Non-food items?


----------



## ErinP

jlgoinggreen said:


> Thank you. Good to know.
> 
> Now for the stupid question.....What requires tax? Non-food items?


It will _completely_ depend upon your state regs. 

In Nebraska, for example, you don't charge tax on non-prepared foods. Milk in a jug, as one. But you _do_ charge tax on prepared foods like what are found in a deli. 
South Dakota charges sales tax on absolutely everything. (They have to make up for no income tax, afterall)


----------



## ChristieAcres

In WA State, the Master's Business License allows for multiple DBA's. Our little farm is called "Christie Acres." When you go to add your DBA, the search will notify you if you have chosen a duplicate. I have recently licensed an LLC, but until I begin the work under it, I don't have to worry about quarterly taxes. Presently I am completing the necessary certifications and fulfilling WA State requirements for my home office.


----------

